# ****Vote for The Toronto Humane Society in the Pepsi Refresh Project****



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Vote for THS in the Pepsi Refresh Project - we could win $100,000 to fund our Spay Neuter Service!

The Toronto Humane Society has entered the Pepsi Refresh Project and we hope to win $100,000 to contribute toward establishing a high volume, low cost, Spay Neuter Service.

The application with the most votes will receive the grant for $100,000 - Please vote every day until April 30 at http://www.refresheverything.ca/thsspayneuter2011

How Can I Help THS To WIN $100,000?
1.) Go to http://www.refresheverything.ca/thsspayneuter2011. Simply set up a login ID, and start voting today - and every day. We need your votes to win.

2.) Share this with everyone you know via email, Facebook and Twitter. The more votes we can get, the closer we are to winning the $100,000!

Thank you for your support!

About the Spay/Neuter Service:

The Toronto Humane Society will renovate an area of the current building to establish a high volume, low cost Spay and Neuter Service for low and medium income communities in Toronto. The clinic will be operated under the Humane Alliance model, sterilizing up to 25 animals per day, 6 days per week. The clinic will operate on a not-for-profit basis and will become self-funding within 6-9 months post implementation. The clinic will also be used to expand our Trap Neuter Return program which offers free feral spay services to colony caretakers performing TNR. There is a critical need for this project as there are an estimated 100 000 feral/homeless cats in the GTA.

The community will benefit directly from this project as more and more animals are sterilized through a concerted and dedicated project. This will ensure that the THS is able to reduce the number of stray and homeless animals that roam the streets of our city. The clinic will also play a significant role in placing humane education foremost in our community. To maximize the benefits of this clinic, it will also be utilized during off hours (Sundays and evenings) to sterilize feral cats through our volunteer driven TNR program. This program is a community wide effort which includes many local rescue groups working together to improve the welfare of Toronto's homeless cats.

To learn more, visit our website www.thsspayneuter.com or our Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/THS-Spay-Neuter-Clinic/196519623693320


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

awesome... thank you for putting this here... 

We seem to be stuck in sixth place. There was an article recently in the NYTimes about complaints about how some votes appear to be made by some fake emails or people paid to vote but that is unproven.

the annex cat rescue, organization I volunteer with, has most of it's members voting everyday!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! I've already voted today and forwarded it to all my contacts!


Laura


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

My pleasure. Yeah I don't understand why an organization with so many supporters can be in 6th place.

This would help so many other organizations that depend on the THS for this type of service.

Keep bugging all your friends and family to vote daily. Every vote counts.
--
Paul


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Voted! We really need a service like this badly....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Voted! We really need a service like this badly....


Thanks for voting Cid!
Don't forget to vote every day.
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys,
We've moved up to 5th place. Keep voting every day please.
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

We've been stuck back in 6th place for a long time now. We need you to vote every day.

One thing I noticed is that when you go to the site and click on "Vote for this idea" button it pops up the log on box and after you log on you have to once again click on the "Vote for this idea" button. At the bottom of your screen you should see 09 Votes left today. If it says 10 Votes left today that means your vote is not registered. I wasted several days of voting before I noticed this problem.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

*Done and sent to other*

Paul,,, thank-you for posting this. Good program. Hopefully we can help them move up the ladder.. .I've signed on and also fowarded this email to all the staff in my company......

Cheers!!!!
Sheldon


----------

